
A New One Time Pad - e-sushi
http://www.ftnsa.eu.pn/
======
e-sushi
Erm, just in case of doubt: no, that’s not what cryptographers call a “One
Time Pad”. Maybe “snake oil” would be a more fitting term? Whatever they call
it, please be smart enough to refrain from using their “invention” if you
expect cryptographic security. (Naming only one of many reasons: the complete
lack of cryptanalysis.)

